# άγνωσται ή άγνωστοι αι βουλαί του Κυρίου;



## nickel (Jul 7, 2017)

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, να πω ότι η φράση δεν έχει γνωστή αρχή: δεν υπάρχει, ας πούμε, σε κάποιο γνωστό πατερικό κείμενο ή ψαλμό. Ούτε καν παρατηρείται ιδιαίτερη παγίωση: βρίσκω σε κείμενα των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα:
Άδηλοι είναι αι βουλαί του Υψίστου
Ανεξιχνίαστοι αι βουλαί τού Υψίστου
Ανεξερεύνητοι αι βουλαί τού Υψίστου
Τα κρίματα και αι βουλαί του Κυρίου άβυσσος​
Η διαπίστωση που έκανα αυτές τις ημέρες, μετά από συζήτηση με τον Γιώργο Μαλακό, είναι ότι η έκφραση είναι πολύ πιο διαδεδομένη σαν «*άγνωσται* αι βουλαί του Κυρίου/του Υψίστου» παρά σαν «*άγνωστοι* αι βουλαί του Κυρίου/του Υψίστου».

Να θυμίσω σε όσους έχουν ξεχάσει την καθαρεύουσά τους ότι το επίθετο _άγνωστος_ ανήκε, μαζί με πολλά άλλα σύνθετα, στα δικατάληκτα σε *-ος, -ον*. Υπήρχαν τύποι _καλή_ και _μικρή_, _καλαί_ και _μικραί_, αλλά δεν υπήρχαν τύποι _άγνωστη_ και _άγνωσται_.







Όταν το 1956 έχουμε ταινία με τίτλο «Η άγνωστος» (θυμίζω και την παγιωμένη φράση «αγνώστου διαμονής»), τι θα πούμε για τα «άγνωσται» που βλέπουμε σε κείμενα της καθαρεύουσας; (Σε Γκουγκλοβιβλία.) Ότι κάποια στιγμή το δικατάληκτο έγινε τρικατάληκτο στην αρχαία; Αυτή την εντύπωση θα μπορούσε να δώσει το λεξικό του Παπύρου, το οποίο ξεκινά το λήμμα του ως εξής «-η, -ο (Α ἄγνωστος, -η, -ον)». Ωστόσο, ο Πάπυρος είναι μόνος του και κάνει λάθος. Δεν υπάρχει _άγνωστη_ στα αρχαία (Α). Θηλυκός τύπος εμφανίζεται στη δημοτική, π.χ. στη _Φυλλάδα του Μεγαλέξανδρου_ (1680) διαβάζουμε «Ἔτζι σοῦ φαίνεται ὅτι εἶμαι ἄγνωστη, ὡσὰν αἱ ἄγνωσται γυναῖκες, καὶ ἐφοβήθης ὅτι θέλω σὲ θανατώσει;». 

Μπορούμε λοιπόν να πούμε ότι το διαδεδομένο «άγνωσται» στην έκφραση οφείλεται σ’ αυτή τη διαδεδομένη μικτή γλώσσα, μια δημοτική με περισσότερους τύπους της καθαρεύουσας από τη σημερινή. 

Έτσι σε δύο από τα μεγάλα λεξικά μας θα βρούμε και τους δύο τύπους: «*άγνωστοι αι βουλαί του Υψίστου/του Κυρίου*», στο ΛΝΕΓ, λήμμα _άγνωστος_, και «*άγνωσται αι βουλαί*» στο Χρηστικό.

Αν πάλι δεν θέλετε να πάρετε θέση, υπάρχει και το «άγνωστες οι βουλές του Κυρίου».


----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2017)

Παραξενεύτηκα από αυτό που λες, ότι η αρχή των φράσεων αυτών είναι άγνωστη και δεν είναι παλιά.
Όμως έχεις δίκιο. Στο TLG δεν υπάρχει πουθενά το "βουλαί" κοντά στο "υψίστου" ή στο "Κυρίου"


----------



## rogne (Jul 9, 2017)

Βλέπω εδώ μια αναλογία με το αγγλικό "God moves in mysterious ways", που περνιέται συχνά για βιβλικό, αλλά είναι του ύστερου 18ου αιώνα (και εμπνευσμένο χαλαρά απ' τον Ησαΐα και τον Παύλο, όπως βλέπω). Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως οι δικές μας "άγνωσται βουλαί του Κυρίου" προσπάθησαν κάπως, κάποτε ν' αποδώσουν το αγγλικό. Τραβηγμένο μάλλον, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω ούτε χρόνο ούτε στ' αλήθεια τρόπο να το διαψεύσω, πόσο μάλλον να το επαληθεύσω.


----------



## Themis (Jul 9, 2017)

Les voies de Dieu sont impénétrables
Issu d’une épître de Saint Paul : Épître aux Romains 11, 33 : « Quelle profondeur dans la richesse, la sagesse et la science de Dieu ! Ses décisions sont insondables, ses chemins sont impénétrables ! »

Στο πρωτότυπο:
Ω βάθος πλούτου και σοφίας και γνώσεως Θεού! ως ανεξερεύνητα τα κρίματα αυτού και ανεξιχνίαστοι αι οδοί αυτού!


----------

